# Nurse Jackie



## whoha (Jan 5, 2010)

Did anybody see this?
http://www.guardian.co.uk/tv-and-radio/tvandradioblog/2010/jan/04/nurse-jackie-next-great-import

 Started on bbc2 last night and is running for 2 weeks.

It was funny . 
Obviously american made but something quiet "british" about the dialogue.


----------



## Biffo (Jan 5, 2010)

Thought it was great. Not heard of it before. Looking forward to tonight's.


----------



## belboid (Jan 5, 2010)

twas alright, Edie Falco is very watchable.  Fairly funny, hopefully will become more so as the characters bed in.


----------



## Greebo (Jan 5, 2010)

Not bad for a 1st episode.


----------



## sojourner (Jan 5, 2010)

I thought about it, only because of Edie Falco, but got drawn into that Lynda la Plant thing instead

that ginger girl detective is fucking FINE


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 5, 2010)

Fine actress that Edie Falco. Very unusual for the BBC to pick up this kind of thing - and then to put it on nightly, as well. Maybe it's filling space until the schedule ducks are all lined up.


----------



## Fedayn (Jan 5, 2010)

Think it's rather good myself.


----------



## belboid (Jan 5, 2010)

I'm pleasantly surprised it's on iplayer as well, cos watching every single night aint gonna happen


----------



## mhendo (Jan 6, 2010)

I watched the whole first season when it aired over here, and really liked it. Some episodes are better than others, but i really like Edie Falco, and quite a few of the supporting characters are fun as well. I like the British woman who plays her friend, and Anna Deavere Smith is great as the hospital administrator.


----------



## metalguru (Jan 6, 2010)

Just caught up with the first two episodes via iplayer. It's pretty good.

Edie Falco does have a certain charisma. I'm not sure she's conventionally attractive, but she's incredibly watchable.


----------



## Pie 1 (Jan 6, 2010)

Liking this a lot. 
Great dialogue & Falco's a very fine actor - I'd forgotten Camilla within 5 mins - that's quite impressive IMO.


----------



## sojourner (Jan 8, 2010)

Carmela, not Camilla ^


Watched the first 2 last night, and loved it!!  Will watch them on catchup a few at a time I think - excellent stuff


----------



## kalidarkone (Jan 9, 2010)

Watched last nights for the first time and loved it so much I went on to i player and watched em all-it fucking brilliant, I love the macabre humor


----------



## moonsi til (Jan 9, 2010)

I saw it last night too and will also be catching up on iplayer. It's next on Monday, BBC2 at 10pm in-case you didn't know.


----------



## Maggot (Jan 9, 2010)

I've been enjoying this too.  It's very unusual to see a character who's happily married and having an affair.


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 9, 2010)

Is it an affair though; could argue she's paying her dealer in kind.


----------



## moonsi til (Jan 11, 2010)

It's on now...

I'm now upto speed after watching episodes 1-4 this afternoon.


----------



## alan2001 (Jan 11, 2010)

i've seen the first three so far and i love it. great characters. 

*toddles off to look for episode 4*


----------



## Biffo (Jan 14, 2010)

"What a cunt".

Great line. Emotional episode. Good stuff.


----------



## metalguru (Jan 14, 2010)

I must admit I had concerns when I saw the blurb that this episode was going to centre around a former nurse colleague with terminal cancer...It was handled well and didn't disappear too much into sentimentality - a common problem with many US dramas.

After showing these 6 episodes in a row, the next one isn't until 18 Jan though...


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 14, 2010)

Just Monday's after that first week, I believe.


----------



## fredfelt (Jan 14, 2010)

I'm really enjoying the series.  

Agree with metalguru that I thought it was particularly good the way the plot dealt with the nurse with terminal cancer.  Reminded me of a friend who died of terminal cancer.  It was taken very matter of fact, by him and those around him.  Of course it was emotional but solace was to be found in the practicalities of him dying.


----------



## Ms T (Jan 14, 2010)

I really like this too.  Edie Falco is great.


----------



## Pie 1 (Jan 14, 2010)

That one of the finest episodes [the cancer nurse] of any TV show I've seen. The cast & dialogue are both superb. 
Falco's exceptional. Her visual acting in that last scene in the nurses flat was really, really fucking excellent. 

Cracking stuff.


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 19, 2010)

This weeks is now on the iPlayer - 7 of 12.

Data point: This is the third episode directed by Steve Buscemi.


----------



## belboid (Jan 19, 2010)

aah, I did mean to check if he was directing the lost after noting his name on the last three.  Seems he does one more.

A good episode last night, glad its only on once a week now, much easier to keep up to date, and to let each episode sink n properly.


----------



## Biffo (Jan 19, 2010)

belboid said:


> aah, I did mean to check if he was directing the lost after noting his name on the last three.  Seems he does one more.
> 
> A good episode last night, glad its only on once a week now, much easier to keep up to date, and to let each episode sink n properly.



The guy shouting out the window may or may not be his brother. The credits read 'God' played by ? Buscemi. Looked a bit like him.


----------



## belboid (Jan 19, 2010)

Martin or Michael.. Must have been a bro


----------



## alan2001 (Jan 20, 2010)

you need to keep up with this on the iPlayer pretty fast, only the last two episodes are still up. it continues to be excellent. i think i'm in love with Dr Eleanor.


----------



## belboid (Jan 20, 2010)

they're up for a week, which is not unreasonable


----------



## moonsi til (Feb 15, 2010)

oooh I had forgotten about this...


----------



## alan2001 (Feb 16, 2010)

well reminded, hah.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Feb 16, 2010)

I think this is the best show on telly atm


----------



## moonsi til (Feb 16, 2010)

I agree about it being the best show. I think I have missed 2 weeks as I have been at work till half nine the past 2 Mondays. I have a feeling of dread about the whole Coop thing!


----------



## belboid (Feb 16, 2010)

damn good show, interesting to see how they show us as it goes on that, actually, Jackie is a fucking cunt.


----------



## alan2001 (Feb 16, 2010)

hehe. she's a likeable cunt though. 

as is the gorgeous dr eleanor, but i fucking love her!


----------



## London_Calling (Feb 16, 2010)

I wonder how broad the range of perceptions  are about Jackie. Best I can see atm is the show is a study on how drug users manipulate those around them; she's got her regular supplier (or did have) with whom she prostitutes herself, her needy, lonely female doctor friend who's quite happy to buy her friendship with lunch or drugs or whatever and she's setting up the young doc to maybe be her new supplier. 

And at the same time she's doing the nurturing thing with junior work colleagues and at home.

So it’s about that contrast; not so much the old chestnut of a tart with a heart as the caring professional drug addict. Can't see another way to read it?


----------



## belboid (Feb 16, 2010)

That says an awful lot about how you see women.

Says fuck all about the show tho.


----------



## Chuff (Mar 6, 2010)

just found the torrent, I had no idea it had been shown in the UK (I don't watch TV  )

wicket series


----------



## Ranbay (Mar 17, 2010)

Nurse Jackie S02E01 DVDSCR XviD DIMENSION
Nurse Jackie S02E02 DVDSCR XviD DIMENSION


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Mar 18, 2010)

B0B2oo9 said:


> Nurse Jackie S02E01 DVDSCR XviD DIMENSION
> Nurse Jackie S02E02 DVDSCR XviD DIMENSION



thank you


----------



## Pie 1 (Mar 18, 2010)

B0B2oo9 said:


> Nurse Jackie S02E01 DVDSCR XviD DIMENSION
> Nurse Jackie S02E02 DVDSCR XviD DIMENSION



Nice one, as ever, BOB


----------



## Melinda (Aug 24, 2010)

Apparently this is being repeated  on the BBC. 

Student Zoe reminds me of Jessica Heinz (n. Stephenson).

What are the little red beady drugs which Jackie snorts?


----------



## Ranbay (Apr 5, 2011)

Nurse Jackie S03E01 DVDSCR XviD SPRiNTER
Nurse Jackie S03E02 DVDSCR XviD SPRiNTER


----------



## nogojones (Apr 5, 2011)

B0B2oo9 said:


> Nurse Jackie S03E01 DVDSCR XviD SPRiNTER
> Nurse Jackie S03E02 DVDSCR XviD SPRiNTER



I'm going to have a word with the council to see if they'll put a statue of you up


----------



## Ranu (Apr 6, 2011)

This is decent TV but the scheduling has been awful on BBC2, don't think it's been on at the same time 2 weeks in a row.


----------



## Ground Elder (Apr 6, 2011)

It's quite often not even been on two weeks in a row


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 6, 2011)

Yep, it's as if the BBC really want it but the schedulers don't know what to do with it.

I do enjoy this pretty rounded portrayal of someone with a drug dependency, it's not as unsubtle as it might have been. Gets most interesting when her usual resources dry up.


----------



## kittyP (Apr 6, 2011)

I really quite enjoyed it. 
Not the best thing ever but thoroughly watchable and interesting.


----------



## andy2002 (Apr 6, 2011)

The regular absence of Nurse Jackie from the Saturday night schedules is bugging the shit out of me, too. It doesn't surprise me, the BBC's record with American imports isn't great. Mind you, nor is Channel 4's. Say what you like about Sky, but they generally treat their US imports well, often showing them very soon after transmission in the States and in regular time slots.


----------



## Ranbay (Apr 28, 2011)




----------



## Ranbay (Apr 13, 2013)

Nurse Jackie S05E01 WEBrip
Nurse Jackie S05E02 WEBrip


----------



## nogojones (Apr 13, 2013)

Nice one Bob


----------



## peterkro (Mar 30, 2015)

Our favourite drug abusing medic is back for the seventh series.In which Jackie is caught trying to move the hospital's pharmacy,s supply  of dangerous drugs to New Orleans and goes through a fast detox.
7.01 is a fine return to the life of a woman who doesn't give a shit about "societies mores" and goes her own way about life.
First episode aired last night in U.S. and is available on your community torrent site now.


----------



## peterkro (Apr 20, 2015)

7.02 Today,sample dialogue:
Injured drug user in hospital bed being stitched up with policeman standing by bed.
Cop "my wife was like that when she was pregnant"
Prisoner " by wife he means his hand" "seriously who would fuck you".


----------

